# VMTools(SI), arrastrar/soltar archivo desde SO a la VM (NO)

## yentu

Hola quise probar con gentoo con Vmware Fusion desde MacOSX86 Leopard Retail, como mi equipo tiene un procesador C2Q, descarge la iso install-amd64-minimal-2008.0.iso así que la monte y me aparece el GRUB, seleccionó gentoo y si trato de hacer cualquier cosa me aparece ese error SQUASHFS, si trato de cargar algún modulo me aparece que no se encuentra, el disco esta en buen estado e instale otras distribuciones...

[IMG]http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/4383/23qb3.th.png[/IMG]

# net-setup eth0

SQUASHFS error: sb_bread failed reading block 0xbc0a

SQUASHFS error: Unable to read fragment cache block [2ef60e5]

SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 2ef60e5, size c9d4

SQUASHFS error: sb_bread failed reading block 0xbc0a

SQUASHFS error: Unable to read fragment cache block [2ef60e5]

# exit

# reboot

SQUASHFS error: zlib_inflate returned unexpected result 0xfffffffd, srclenght 131072, avail_in 884, avait_out 83587

SQUASHFS error: sb_bread failed reading 

SQUASHFS error: Unable to read fragment cache block [13fee9c]

SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 13fee9c, size c170

Intenté entonces arrancar con "gentoo [ No FrameBuffer]"

[img]http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/5341/30188413zg6.th.jpg[/img]

En este caso puedo configurar la red con net-setup eth0 y conectarme, cree las particiones(intercambio, raíz, arranque), las monte, 

Me aparece este mensaje: 

[IMG]http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/8830/aszs7.th.jpg[/IMG]

Que descarta que este protegido contra escritura, eso me preocupaba porque por ejemplo en la instalación de M$ Vista si me aparece la posibilidad de seleccionar "escritura/lectura" o bien solo "lectura" por parte de la VM, a diferencia del caso de Linux...

configure stage, lo descarge con wget http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/releases/amd64/current/stages/stage1-amd64-2008.0.tar.bz2, descarge portage http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/releases/snapshots/current/portage-2008.0.tar.bz2, chroot, etc, pero a la hora de descargar las fuentes del kernel, nuevamente el error SQUASHFS error: sb_bread failed reading block 0xbc0a...

Pensé que podría haber sido la mala elección de la máquina virtual, pero probe con otra y lo mismo... 

[IMG]http://img234.imageshack.us/img234/5366/49213513ou5.th.png[/IMG]

¿Como puedo solucionarlo? ¿Tiene que ver con los drivers SCSI? pero trato de hacer un modprobe y solo me aparece FATAL: module not found! ¿Y si tuviera que seleccionar acpi=off, como hago eso? si me aparecen solo esas opciones para bootear en el grub?

Este es mi lspci:

[IMG]http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/2185/ervv9.th.jpg[/IMG]

Ojalá me ayuden.    :Embarassed:   Saludos.Last edited by yentu on Wed Dec 24, 2008 5:50 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *yentu wrote:*   

> ¿Como puedo solucionarlo? ¿Tiene que ver con los drivers SCSI? pero trato de hacer un modprobe y solo me aparece FATAL: module not found! ¿Y si tuviera que seleccionar acpi=off, como hago eso? si me aparecen solo esas opciones para bootear en el grub?
> 
> Este es mi lspci:
> 
> [IMG]http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/2185/ervv9.th.jpg[/IMG]
> ...

 

Colaboro con lo poco que puedo, por que de vmware, ni idea sinceramente:

El squashfs es el sistema de archivos "virtual" que se monta en la ram para descomprimir dentro la el sistema de archivos, virtual también. Las veces que he visto que se da ese mensaje de error es siempre por un cd defectuoso, o por un lector de cd defectuoso, o la combinación de las dos cosas. No es tu caso si estás trabajando directamente desde la ISO pero si tenés algún otro livecd de alguna otra distro por ahí para probar, usá ese para instalar Gentoo en lugar del minimal 2008 a ver si el error desaparece (y nos contás como te fué).

Si tuvieras que hacer acpi=off (en una máquina virtual? no creo que haga falta), parate sobre la opción que mas te guste del menú de grub y presioná la letra "e" para editar esa opción, luego sobre la línea que menciona al kernel y de nuevo "e" para modificarla. Se sale aceptando con enter, se bootea con la "b".

Hasta ahí llega mi escasa sapiencia. Ya vendrá alguien que sepa de vmware detrás mío con mejores soluciones  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## yentu

Listo, solucionado, me fuí al grub, selecciono "e", luego vuelvo a seleccionar "e" para agregar al final de la linea 

acpi=off

<p looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot vga=791 acpi=off

y ya el error no molesta más!

Saludos   :Razz: 

----------

## yentu

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *yentu wrote:*   ¿Como puedo solucionarlo? ¿Tiene que ver con los drivers SCSI? pero trato de hacer un modprobe y solo me aparece FATAL: module not found! ¿Y si tuviera que seleccionar acpi=off, como hago eso? si me aparecen solo esas opciones para bootear en el grub?
> 
> Este es mi lspci:
> 
> [IMG]http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/2185/ervv9.th.jpg[/IMG]
> ...

 

Hola, recién me dí cuenta que habias posteado, recien lo hice, seguí las instrucciones del grub, al principio había tratado desde el terminal con root (hd0,0) pero no sabía como arrancar si todavía no había montado nada dentro y no sabía como desde la iso jajaja   :Laughing: 

Incluso me metí en la BIOS con F2, pero estaba todo en orden...

Gracias igual por tu pronta respuesta Inodoro_Pereyra  :Very Happy: 

Recuerdo que había un proyecto para instalarlo en mac gentoo, o portage, no se en que habrá quedado eso.

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *yentu wrote:*   

> Recuerdo que había un proyecto para instalarlo en mac gentoo, o portage, no se en que habrá quedado eso.
> 
> Saludos.

 

Sigue vigente: Manual Gentoo Linux/PPC

Que yo sepa funciona de lujo.

Salud!

----------

## yentu

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *yentu wrote:*   Recuerdo que había un proyecto para instalarlo en mac gentoo, o portage, no se en que habrá quedado eso.
> 
> Saludos. 
> 
> Sigue vigente: Manual Gentoo Linux/PPC
> ...

 

No, me exprese mal, yo quería decir esto:

http://docs.huihoo.com/gentoo/resources/document-listing/macos-guide.html

----------

## yentu

Denuevo el mismo error, reciente instale las gentoo-sources y ya modifique acpi=off   :Evil or Very Mad: 

[IMG]http://img386.imageshack.us/img386/3940/65767706pr8.th.jpg[/IMG]

SQUASHFS error: sb_bread failed reading block 0xe25e

SQUASHFS error: Unable to read cache block [3897a0a:0]

SQUASHFS error: Unable to read directory block [3897a0a:0]

SQUASHFS error: sb_bread failed reading block 0xe25e

SQUASHFS error: Unable to read cache block [3897a0a:0]

SQUASHFS error: Unable to read directory block [3897a0a:0]

La iso la descarge con un torrent install-amd64-minimal-2008.0.iso

Ahora estoy descargando http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/releases/amd64/current/installcd/install-amd64-minimal-2008.0-r1.iso

A ver si se soluciona!

Para empezar esta no tiene grub incorporado como el otro...y no me sale ERROR con # net-setup eth0  como con al otra..

----------

## yentu

Denuevo lo mismo y con la iso nueva   :Mad: 

Me rindo por hoy.

[IMG]http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/3024/69rg3.th.png[/IMG]

Ahora sale el error cuando suspendo la VM y la reanudo denuevo!  :Rolling Eyes: 

Alguna sugerencia  :Question: 

----------

## yentu

Hola denuevo, logre instalar el el livecd-amd64-installer-2008.0-r1.iso, y se solucionaron dos problemas, primero no tener que teclear largos links en el terminal sin poder copiar desde afuera y pegar dentro de la VM(con el minimal+stage) al no tener  vmwaretools, vmwaretools solo se puede instalar una vez finalizada la instalación y y segundo ya no me salío más el error SQUASHFS con esta iso. La instalación la hice primero pulsando el icono de gentoo Linux Installer (GTK+), luego aparecío el gentoo linux installer, y seleccione Recommended layout y particiono, activo y monto de inmediato tal como se hace en el manual con fdisk, mke2fs y swapon, luego me solicto la passwd de root y la tipie, después la zona horaria, luego networking en interface seleccione eth0 y le dí a "save" con dhcp! luego en users añadí un user yentu y añadi los grupos audio, cdrom, portage, video y wheel, el problema es que luego cuando termine la instalación y traté de loogearme con el usuario que cree, no me lo permitía   :Confused:   y solo pude entrar con "root" y con la contraseña que me solicito el asistente al inicio, luego me aparecío extra package y seleccioné solo gdm, xfce4, xorg-x11 y por último en other setting seleccione en "display manager" "xdm", luego de eso reinicio y no me aparece el grub(luego hice un emerge grub y aparece con el color de gentoo xD), creo, pero comienza a arrancar, como dije antes, trató de entrar como el user que cree, pero no me deja, así que entre como root, una vez dentro en el terminal escribí: 

```
# useradd -m -G users,wheel,audio -s /bin/bash yentu

# passwd yentu
```

y luego pude entrar con ese usuario, ahora viene el problema con las "vmware tools" que es tal como lo hice en ubuntu trate de hacer esto:

```
VM -> Install VMware Tools

#mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom

#tar xvzf /mnt/cdrom/*.tar.gz /tmp

#mkdir /etc/init.d/rc{0,1,2,3,4,5,6}.d

#cd vmware-tools-distrib

#./vmware-install.pl
```

pero a diferencia de ubuntu se queda atascado   :Rolling Eyes:   en el paso de:

What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running

kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]

y lo que hice fue agregar esta opción al kernel   :Twisted Evil:   :Razz:  :

```
# emerge gentoo-sources

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

Loadable module support  --->

  [*]   Automatic kernel module loading

# make && make modules_install
```

y luego de eso pude pasar ese paso, con un enter y darle esa ubicación, si hago un # ls -lia /usr/src/linux si esta apuntando al kernel nuevo...luego de eso puedo copiar desde afuera hacia adentro de la VM, y puedo copiar desde afuera hacia adentro y mover el cursor desde ambas partes como si fuera un único sistema operativo...

Pero tengo 3 preguntas:

1. No puedo arrastrar un documento desde el sistema operativo en que estoy dentro de al VM en gentoo como si pude hacerlo en ubuntu ¿Quizás debo activar otra opción en el kernel? ¿Quizás debo compilarlo de otra forma?

2. No puedo cambiar el idioma del teclado siendo que ejecuto "loadkeys es.map", desde el "minimal" si funcionaba cuando traté con esa iso y acá no funciona y es bien desagradable estar buscando cual tecla es para hacer un "/" o un "-"..(ya las tengo casi memorizadas en todo caso) y nano -w /etc/conf.d/keymaps esta con "es", 

así que no se que diablos hacer, alguien sabe  :Question:   :Idea: 

parece que me falta locale.gen creo, no recuerdo bien, para cambiar el idioma del sistema   :Exclamation: 

3. Lo otro es que me aparece este error:

has a modification time in the future

One of the files in the /etc/{conf.d, init.d} or /etc/rc.conf

Y no lo solucione con un # touch /etc/{conf.d,init.d}/*; touch /etc/rc.conf.(salía en una página china), porque sigue apareciendo...¿A que se debe ese error?

Gracias. 

p.d. También hice esto algo de esto:

```
# emerge sync                                                                                                                    

# emerge portage

# emerge syslog-ng

# rc-update add syslog-ng default

#  emerge vixie-cron

# rc-update add vixie-cron default

# emerge dhcpcd

# rc-update add net.eth0 default

nano -w /etc/hosts

127.0.0.1       localhost nix

# nano -w /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"
```

Saludos. Ojalá me ayuden.

----------

